# New My TV Planner In Place of TiVo Suggestions



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Did you know that you may have up to 100,000 programs listed in your HD DVR+ Guide at any one time? There may be dozens of great programs you would want to watch if you knew they were there. So how do you find them?

Let DIRECTV's My TV Planner offer you Suggestions! From any PC, you will be able to see a customized list of suggestions just for you. As you rate the suggestions, they become better and better.

*What you will like about My TV Planner*
• Use anywhere, any time from any PC (even at work).
• Get suggestions for a night, day, week, or any specific day up to 14 days in advance.
• Get general suggestions for the next week.
• Click on the show link to see more information.
• Use Remote Booking to set up set up the recording in your HD DVR+!

*Here's how*
1. Go to www.directv.com. 
2. Log into www.directv.com (register if you have not registered before).
3. Click TV Listings button on the left and then the My TV Planner tab at the top.
_ _The first time, My TV Planner will some questions and to rate a few shows to get started._
4. Click View all of my recommendations>>.
_ a. Choose *Day*: Today, This Weekend, Next 7 Days, etc.
_ b. Choose *Time*: All Day (or any particular time)
_ c. Choose *Category*: All (or any particular Category such as Movies)
5. Click Go, and rate up to 20 shows.
6. Click on a program to see a plot summary, future airing, actors, rating, etc.
7. Remote Booking: (Remote Booking Help)
_ a. Click Record to Receiver to get this screen: DVR Scheduler.
_ b. Select the HD DVR to use and click Record to Receiver.
+ Click GO again if you want to see your list refreshed or to see another date or time.
7. Choose each future day, Click GO, and rate up to 20 shows as explained above. Repeat.

*Tips*
_You may need to clear previous history. In Internet Explorer, click __Tools > Internet Options > Browsing History Delete > __Temporary Internet Files-Delete Files. _

_You may also need to reduce security settings for this site: __Internet Explorer > Security > Trusted Sites > Sites > Add > Uncheck "Require server verification" > OK._

*Never rate based on an individual episode or movie:*
- If you have just seen it, click Not Interested Ø.
- Never rate based on tonight's guests or content.
- Never rate based on whether or not you get this channel.
- Rate based on whether you want to see other similar series or movies.
- Be careful with low ratings - you are also voting on the specific series, the actors, etc.
- Feel free to leave entries blank. For instance if you like the actors but didn't like the movie.

- Craig


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The Other thread about this feature:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=716359

Now, if this feature can be enhanced in someway to tell your R15 or HR20 to record those shows.... then you have a full replacement TiVo Suggestions.


----------



## btmoore (Aug 28, 2006)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> People either loved or hated the old TiVo Suggestions feature. D* has promised for a year that they had a replacement coming. It is called _My TV Planner_ and is available for free.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Only in the 1,000,000,000 foot level could you call this even remotely like the TiVo Suggestions.

This is completely decoupled from my DVR.

I have to then take the printout and manually add them, vs the DVR presenting them to me.

The HR20 does nothing to automatically record things I might like a in benign way that does not impact the items I chose to record.

Hey, if this was integrated, so I could go to the web and set this up so it was interactive with my HR20 then maybe we have something useful, I would love that. I personally don't see a lot of value here with out that intergration, I would not consider it a Suggestion replacement. I guess I look at it simplistic, I consider my STB/DVR my interface to my tv watching, having to go to an external system just to have it provide me a list of potential things I might be interested in, doesn't seem that great. What is nice about the TiVo suggestions, is the automatic recordings it made so when there was nothing in the list of things you selected to record the there might be something new and interesting or just an old rerun of one of my favorite shows that it pre recorded when no one was using the DVR. It was also entertaining to see what it thought I might be interested in, sometimes spot on other times it was hilarious.

See What Are TiVo Suggestions? to learn what TiVo suggestions are.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

It is about 40% of what TiVo Suggestions where.

Problem is the other 60% is what made TiVo Suggestions... TiVo Suggestions.
(that is primarily the tracking of what you are actually watching with no intervention on your part, and the automatically recording the "suggestions")

And just as you said.
If this could connect to my HR20 and R15...... Then you are talking.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> It is about 40% of what TiVo Suggestions where.
> 
> Problem is the other 60% is what made TiVo Suggestions... TiVo Suggestions.
> (that is primarily the tracking of what you are actually watching with no intervention on your part, and the automatically recording the "suggestions")
> ...


Yep. Just make sure that I can turn it off


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

bwaldron said:


> Yep. Just make sure that I can turn it off


You got it! Tivo Suggestions were the most annoying thing to me and turning them off was the first thing I did with each new Tivo box I got.

I can see this new My TV Planner being integrated into the HR20 and maybe R15 because I read an interview somewhere a couple months ago that said they were working on some sort of web interface for sometime next year. Perhaps this is just the beginning of it. Release the online part first to fully debug it for a few months and if it pans out like they want it to they can activate it on the receivers.

It will be interesting to see where it goes. I *might* actually use it if I can schedule recordings from it while I'm bored at work or something.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Is this really My TV Planner of My Household's TV Planner. For example, we have multiple Tivos for multiple folks in our house. I don't need to see every "Judge" show on during the day like my wife needs to see.

If there is any thought on DTVs part to link this to your DVR for automatic scheduling I do hope they take multiple DVRs into account. My kid's lists go to their DVRs, my list goes to mine and my wife's goes to hers.

Although, as repeatedly mentioned around here, first we need to get DVRs that work properly.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

From what I've seen lately, if this thing were to be given the ability to program your DVRs, heaven help all the stuff that YOU actually set up in your DVR to record because I can see this thing overriding even that!

I'm with bonscott87 - first thing I ever do with new TiVo's is turn off suggestions.


----------



## jaywdetroit (Sep 21, 2006)

Positive: This shows me D* might WANT to give me some of the features my TIVO has. 

Negative: Apparently it also illustrates they can't or won't because of copyright, or board room agreements with TIVO. 

You actually expect me to use the internet to schedule my own suggestions? This is just an excuse so the CSRs can say, "see we have that feature too". 

...and unless the plan is to let the DVR in on this, it's just unfortunate.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

jaywdetroit said:


> Positive: This shows me D* might WANT to give me some of the features my TIVO has.
> 
> Negative: Apparently it also illustrates they can't or won't because of copyright, or board room agreements with TIVO.
> 
> ...


DirecTV can't put "suggestions" directly on a DVR like a Tivo. It's a Tivo patent. There is a reason why no other DVR out there has this built in feature.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

My TV Planner has been Updated...

- Craig


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

bonscott87 said:


> DirecTV can't put "suggestions" directly on a DVR like a Tivo. It's a Tivo patent. There is a reason why no other DVR out there has this built in feature.


Which patent is that? I'm not aware of a "suggestions" patent that Tivo holds.

The patents I'm aware of Tivo holding can be found here. Which of those have to do with suggestions?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

They do own the "trademarks" on the terms.

But... I am pretty sure that there is one patent, that had something to do with the rating of programs, and having that rating determin alternative programming to record.


----------



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

I love Tivo Suggestions. They best part about it is I don't have to do anything on my part to make this feature work other then turn it on. I LOVE MY TIVO!


----------



## ajsvmax (Jan 22, 2007)

bonscott87 said:


> DirecTV can't put "suggestions" directly on a DVR like a Tivo. It's a Tivo patent. There is a reason why no other DVR out there has this built in feature.


I understand the "TIVO Suggestions" and its patent, but if it could suggest shows via a web interface and I could approve tehm before they got recorded I don't see how it would be an infringement. With that said, I am not a patent lawyer, nor am I familiar with how that particular patent is written. I just don't see how they can block D* from using their own system that is controlled by user intervention. just my .02

Drew


----------



## ajsvmax (Jan 22, 2007)

ajsvmax said:


> I understand the "TIVO Suggestions" and its patent, but if it could suggest shows via a web interface and I could approve tehm before they got recorded I don't see how it would be an infringement. With that said, I am not a patent lawyer, nor am I familiar with how that particular patent is written. I just don't see how they can block D* from using their own system that is controlled by user intervention. just my .02
> 
> Drew


That first sentence should read: I understand the "TIVO Suggestions" and that it has a patent.:grin:


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Remember when you could backdoor into the TiVo suggestion database (back in the pre-News Corp days). That was fun!


----------



## ktk0117 (Nov 27, 2006)

No matter what I've tried, I cannot get the TV Planner to work. The browser just times out.

I've used IE 7.0, Mozilla, etc, but it just wont do anything. 

Does it require Internet connection to the HR20?

Others have posted how nice it is, but I cannot. 

I can use the Remote Booking with no problems, but for some reason Planner just won't go.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Vegas (Mar 2, 2006)

ktk0117 said:


> No matter what I've tried, I cannot get the TV Planner to work. The browser just times out.
> 
> I can use the Remote Booking with no problems, but for some reason Planner just won't go.


Same here. Except it does work from my home internet service. From work or friends homes it just times out.

Also ever since Directv changed the format of there web site, none of the links work on the TV Planner, clicking on any show title in the planner does nothing.

I get the same results with Internet Explorer and Firefox.


----------



## ktk0117 (Nov 27, 2006)

Vegas said:


> Same here. Except it does work from my home internet service. From work or friends homes it just times out.
> 
> Also ever since Directv changed the format of there web site, none of the links work on the TV Planner, clicking on any show title in the planner does nothing.
> 
> I get the same results with Internet Explorer and Firefox.


What I don't understand is why it works for some people but not others.

Is it the internet settings, or is it only available in certain parts of the country?


----------



## SWORDFISH (Apr 16, 2007)

bwaldron said:


> Yep. Just make sure that I can turn it off


 One of the first things I did wth Tivo was turn off suggestions. However, I do miss Tivo automatically marking previously recorded shows with a "thumbs up". This made it very easy to scan the guide for movies that I had not yet seen.

SF


----------



## ktk0117 (Nov 27, 2006)

Is an internet connection to the HR20 required to make this happen?

Cuz remote booking is still fine, and after several tweaks, inspections, etc. to my browsers, TV Planner still times out on me.


----------

